# Deviant 2?



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone seen or tried out/on the new Deviant 2? I cant find an interbike article on too much specialized stuff other than 2010 bikes yet they have it listed for sale on the website, everything is just listed as being sold out. I'm wondering how the new interior design effects fit and feel of the helmet. I like the shape of the old deviant but the top of the head is incredibly uncomfortable and curious of that has been fixed. Any info, links is appreciated. 









if the image doesn't work here is the link: https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=47088&menuItemId=9301&eid=4952


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Only thing I know is the mouth piece isn't as long as the older ones


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I know there is a interbike video where some specialized guy is representing it. I just dont remember where I saw it.

My question is however; does it have a quick release buckle?


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

V.P. said:


> I know there is a interbike video where some specialized guy is representing it. I just dont remember where I saw it.
> 
> My question is however; does it have a quick release buckle?


I don't remember if it has a quick release buckle, but they did nix the low end fit system of the old deviant, allowing for a plusher feel once you have the helmet on. They also shortened AND stiffened the front as ilikemybike011 said.

Overall the new one is a HUGE improvement and is now a nice option to the Remedy.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've seen/held one. They're VERY nice. Especially the carbon version.

Accordingly to the person I know has it, they're way more comfortable, shorter overall helmet, better breathability.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

I prefer the D-Ring. It's actually a better implementation then on my D2. The light weight of the helmet was great too. The problems I had with the Deviant were the cheek pads were too restrictive (too tight on my face, felt like I was biting my cheeks sometimes) and the stupid XC helmet retention system. If they ditched the retention system and gave you changeable cheek pads I'd buy another one.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

i don't really like the old one. other helmets made way better


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

It is a tad shorter, the eyeport isn't so unnecessarily large and still provides an excellent field of vision, ventilation is just as good as the old but due to a new pad system it is actually a bit better. The bottom of the helmet is extended just a tad to provide more chin/back of head coverage. The pad system is completely redone inside and the old retention system is gone and replaced with a more dh oriented neck roll pad at the base of the helmet. The visor is placed a bit higher on the helmet to keep the sun out and not obstruct vision, the visor retention system is better than in the past. Chin strap is still a D-ring snap closure.

I had some slight discomfort initially with this helmet, so I removed the padding and pressed a spoon into the hard foam to smooth out the hot spots that I felt on my head. Now it fits snug and very comfortably.

Find it, buy it, customize the fit of it by spooning out whatever hot spots you get, and you'll love it.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

his dudeness said:


> Find it, buy it, customize the fit of it by spooning out whatever hot spots you get, and you'll love it.


Alright well I'm sold on the helmet since they seemed to fix the issues I had with it, but I can not find anywhere in the states that has one for sale. Where did you buy yours?


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

his dudeness said:


> Find it, buy it, customize the fit of it by spooning out whatever hot spots you get, and you'll love it.


is it just me, or where are all the people screaming about how this will affect the performance of the helmet? I wouldn't think you'd want to compress the foam thats supposed to absorb the impact that would otherwise go to your head...though I'm sure the "spooning" wouldn't be a HUGE issue, it sure doesn't seem like a good move... anyone?

Glad to hear they made some improvements though, my old deviant fell apart... the inner core separated from the shell after 1 year...


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

I tried to order one from my LBS and they said it won't be out until February...


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

yomattyo said:


> is it just me, or where are all the people screaming about how this will affect the performance of the helmet? I wouldn't think you'd want to compress the foam thats supposed to absorb the impact that would otherwise go to your head...though I'm sure the "spooning" wouldn't be a HUGE issue, it sure doesn't seem like a good move... anyone?
> 
> Glad to hear they made some improvements though, my old deviant fell apart... the inner core separated from the shell after 1 year...


FYI - Specialized's warranty program is really good. I was able to drop mine off at a shop and walk out with a new one. Didn't even have the receipt anymore.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

yomattyo said:


> is it just me, or where are all the people screaming about how this will affect the performance of the helmet? I wouldn't think you'd want to compress the foam thats supposed to absorb the impact that would otherwise go to your head...though I'm sure the "spooning" wouldn't be a HUGE issue, it sure doesn't seem like a good move... anyone?
> 
> Glad to hear they made some improvements though, my old deviant fell apart... the inner core separated from the shell after 1 year...


When you spoon a helmet you're not making any dratic changes to the insid eof the helmet or affecting the structural integrity of it at all. You're just making it fit more comfortably for your particular head. Helmet manufacturers generate helmets based on a uniform headform, this may work for most people but it may not work for others. Smoothing out the hot spots is recommended as long as you don't go too far with it, and pushing a millimeter or two here and there into the helmet to smooth out a hard edge or bump doesn't make it less safe in a crash.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Deviants are just a tough XC helmets in my opinion....no way would I wear that helmet for DH use.....If you love your brains then buy another helmet


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Deviants are just a tough XC helmets in my opinion....no way would I wear that helmet for DH use.....If you love your brains then buy another helmet


And base that on what`?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

V.P. said:


> And base that on what`?


it's pretty obvious they look like a toy helmet...they fit and feel flimsy...they rimid me of a xc lid with a front piece... in no way would I trust that helmet

like I said if you have brains there are better helmets for protection....

if you don't have brains, then you argue why they are good ...what is your stance


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I figured it was only a matter of time before SMT came in here to hate on that lid.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's pretty obvious they look like a toy helmet...they fit and feel flimsy...they rimid me of a xc lid with a front piece... in no way would I trust that helmet
> 
> like I said if you have brains there are better helmets for protection....
> 
> if you don't have brains, then you argue why they are good ...what is your stance


Why? Just because its super light and has vents? Do you have any factual proof to show that the Deviant is a XC helmet?

What helmet are you using SMT? The Deviant tests just as strong as a Remedy, a Fox, a THE, a Troy Lee... Matter of fact the Deviant carbon is much stronger than the D2 carbon. Not to mention they're lighter and more ventilated.

But hey, I guess we should all listen to you because you have more posts than anyone on here and ride an intense.  Now just who manufactures your suspension... Oh right Marzocchi, the king of ultra performance light weight and reliable suspension. I believe the lowers all have bushing slop "engineered" into them to increase plushness according to what Marz claims.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's pretty obvious they look like a toy helmet...they fit and feel flimsy...they rimid me of a xc lid with a front piece... in no way would I trust that helmet
> 
> like I said if you have brains there are better helmets for protection....
> 
> if you don't have brains, then you argue why they are good ...what is your stance


I wont agree just becuase you put that silly spin on it.

The specialized website states:

"Complies with one or more of the following safety standards for bicycle helmets: CPSC, SNELL B-95, CE and ASTM 1952 (standard for downhill mountain bike racing helmets)"

Dont be a hater.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I'm just so glad that SMT knows everything about bikes without ever doing any research on anything.


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Deviants are just a tough XC helmets in my opinion....no way would I wear that helmet for DH use.....If you love your brains then buy another helmet


Second this from personal experience. The Devient has very little when it comes to padding and again from personal experience, doesn't do the proper job when it comes to being a helmet.

Not to mention BOTH of mine the inner shell has detatched itself from the outer shell. One was the $150 composite and the other was next years $350 carbon. Stay away from it.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Deviants are just a tough XC helmets in my opinion....no way would I wear that helmet for DH use.....If you love your brains then buy another helmet


I wont argue with you since I haven't seen any crash data between it and a D2, but for my level of riding a xc lid is enough to protect the brain, but not the jaw/face/ all that expensive dental over the years... So yes I will use it for more AM but I asked about it here since people in this forum are more knowledgeable about FF helmets. Thanks for lookin out for the grey matter but I think my brain will be a ok.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

You could always check this one out early next year..


----------



## ctasset (Sep 14, 2007)

I took a pretty decent spill this summer wearing a Deviant. Was on a wall ride and the front wheel slipped out. Somehow went over the bars and landed square on top of my head. Luckly I was able to ride the remainder of the way down and not have any injuries other than a sore neck.

The helmet was completely ruined, but did exactly what it should have done. The EPS was broken up around the point of impact and clearly absorbed the entire strike. Just because it has ventilation, I don't feel it sacrificed any safety in my scenario.

Now, I do agree that it does feel looser than my Giro. To me the Giro has more padding, but both seem to be about the same in regards to the EPS which is really what saves your brain.

I think for most people you have to ask yourself, what is your true application? I don't bomb down as fast as I can. So a true MTB helmet rated at 20mph is most likely going to correctly absorb any of my impacts. If you are going to be going all out, and hitting higher speeds, you may need a more Moto oriented helmet that is rated for these higher impacts. 

Does this make the Deviant inferior? No, it has an intended application.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> You could always check this one out early next year..


Kinda looks like a 661 Comp 2.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> You could always check this one out early next year..


Anyone got more info on this one?


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

RideRMB said:


> Second this from personal experience. The Devient has very little when it comes to padding and again from personal experience, doesn't do the proper job when it comes to being a helmet.
> 
> Not to mention BOTH of mine the inner shell has detatched itself from the outer shell. One was the $150 composite and the other was next years $350 carbon. Stay away from it.


I agree that the old helmet looked and seemed to be like a beefy xc helmet. . . mainly because of the rear retention system and small padding. So. . . I wonder why Specialized redesigned it completely. . . to answer the needs or speculations that their existing helmet needed a bit more beef, just from looking at pics I can see it's a totally different setup.

I'll probably order one for next season but right now the money is going towards the gear for the fluffy white stuff.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

The deviant is a flimsy xc piece of rattely creaky shite.
That being said, i took a thirty mph, otb to chin manuver that left a three foot trench in the dirt. 
The helmet is toast, but the chin guard didn't cave in or crumble like i expected it would.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Truckee Trash said:


> I agree that the old helmet looked and seemed to be like a beefy xc helmet. . . mainly because of the rear retention system and small padding. So. . . I wonder why Specialized redesigned it completely. . . to answer the needs or speculations that their existing helmet needed a bit more beef, just from looking at pics I can see it's a totally different setup.
> 
> I'll probably order one for next season but right now the money is going towards the gear for the fluffy white stuff.


You snort coke?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> Kinda looks like a 661 Comp 2.


It may look similar there but i promise it fits and feels MUCH different.



V.P. said:


> Anyone got more info on this one?


What other info would you like sir? :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> Why? Just because its super light and has vents? Do you have any factual proof to show that the Deviant is a XC helmet?
> 
> What helmet are you using SMT? The Deviant tests just as strong as a Remedy, a Fox, a THE, a Troy Lee... Matter of fact the Deviant carbon is much stronger than the D2 carbon. Not to mention they're lighter and more ventilated.
> 
> .


honestly...after a few concussions everyone in our group are now sporting MX helmets....either the 700 seriers or 900 series from Azonic.....guess what, nobody has had a concussion since we switched to MX

If you ride easier trails then go for it, but we ride the knar and we ride with MX helmets....I only use the Remedy for more pedal trails....I think the Remedy is a toy too.

All depends on your speed...if you ride slower then get your deviants and remedys....if you go faster then get a helmet that will protect you better, like a MX helmet.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

V.P. said:


> The specialized website states:
> 
> "Complies with one or more of the following safety standards for bicycle helmets: CPSC, SNELL B-95, CE and ASTM 1952 (standard for downhill mountain bike racing helmets)"
> 
> Dont be a hater.


which safety standard does it apply with???? they can't even put that down on their website. If you were trying to protect my brain wouldn't you do research on each one of these safety standards...oh but you can't cause they don't list which one....why is that???

here is WHAT MY HELMET meets or exceeds Snell M2010, DOT and AS standards (ECE standards for helmets sold within Europe)

here is a smoking deal on one....I just bought another at this price...helmet isn't that heavy either


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> honestly...after a few concussions everyone on our group are sporting MX helmets....either the 700 seriers or 900 series from Azonic.....guess what, nobody has had a concussion since we switched to MX
> 
> If you ride easier trails then go for it, but we ride the knar and we ride with MX helmets....I only use the Remedy for more pedal trails....I think the Remedy is a toy too.
> 
> All depends on your speed...if you ride slower then get your deviants and remedys....if you go faster then get a helmet that will protect you better, like a MX helmet.


Well it's certainly good to know that you're one of the fastest guys out there, I look forward to seeing you on the world cup circuit next year. Good thing that your mach speed necessitates a motocross helmet.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

his dudeness said:


> Well it's certainly good to know that you're one of the fastest guys out there, I look forward to seeing you on the world cup circuit next year. Good thing that your mach speed necessitates a motocross helmet.


Where did I say I was the fastest rider out there?? Where does it say I am racing on the world cup circuit??

I am not the fastest and never claim to be but I do ride with pro riders almost every weekend. If you rode with me and the trails we ride you would understand

Look every one has opinions... if a deviant works for you then great....I just wouldn't trust my brain to one and you would....doesn't matter who is wrong or right..it's just opinions


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> What other info would you like sir? :thumbsup:


: ) Weight, amount of vents, does it have a quick-release buckle, and some more pics!

thanks!


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

V.P. said:


> : ) Weight, amount of vents, does it have a quick-release buckle, and some more pics!
> 
> thanks!


Weight is 2.31lbs or 1034.88g

Number of vents i'll get back to you on, and more pics will be released as it gets closer to the actual product release date.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> Weight is 2.31lbs or 1034.88g
> 
> Number of vents i'll get back to you on, and more pics will be released as it gets closer to the actual product release date.


Thanks, do you work for rockgarden in any way?

btw, what is the helmet made of`? (outer shell)


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

erosive said:


> The deviant is a flimsy xc piece of rattely creaky shite.
> That being said, i took a thirty mph, otb to chin manuver that left a three foot trench in the dirt.
> The helmet is toast, but the chin guard didn't cave in or crumble like i expected it would.


You just completely bagged on the helmet and then stated how good it was...:skep:


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

^It's called a honest review... they're rare on here these days.
The flimsyness wasn't very confidence inspiring and it creaks and rattles all the time.
It held up when it counted, but was destroyed.
The best thing about it was that it got me used to fullface helmets.
My THE One blows it out of the water.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

erosive said:


> ^It's called a honest review... they're rare on here these days.
> The flimsyness wasn't very confidence inspiring and it creaks and rattles all the time.
> It held up when it counted, but was destroyed.
> The best thing about it was that it got me used to fullface helmets.
> My THE One blows it out of the water.


My T.H.E fullface was my favorite helmet up until i got my proto helmet for Rockgardn. It's lighter has more vents and is just as rigid and even more comfortable. :thumbsup:

And V.P, I do not work for Rockgardn but i have been doing some test riding for thje up and coming 2010 line of products. ANd the helmet is hand laid fiberglass.. I will be doing a full write up and and an official "here she is" here in 2 weeks. I released the photo a little too early so i deleted it


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> And V.P, I do not work for Rockgardn but i have been doing some test riding for thje up and coming 2010 line of products. ANd the helmet is hand laid fiberglass.. I will be doing a full write up and and an official "here she is" here in 2 weeks. I released the photo a little too early so i deleted it


Nice, looking forward to the writeup allready : )


----------



## gorsic (Jun 28, 2007)

mistake...


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

Bikesair said:


> I tried to order one from my LBS and they said it won't be out until February...


Thats not good to hear..I placed an order 2 weeks ago from my lbs..giro?


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Dynamatt said:


> You could always check this one out early next year..


So you said in two weeks we would hear some more info on this helmet that you removed the pic of... What ya got for us? Any links, new pics?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

I got the ok to give more info and pics after this weekend. I will start a new thread entitled "ROCKGARDN 2010 helmet" so you guys won't miss it


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> I got the ok to give more info and pics after this weekend. I will start a new thread entitled "ROCKGARDN 2010 helmet" so you guys won't miss it


nice : )


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's pretty obvious they look like a toy helmet...they fit and feel flimsy...they rimid me of a xc lid with a front piece... in no way would I trust that helmet
> 
> like I said if you have brains there are better helmets for protection....
> 
> if you don't have brains, then you argue why they are good ...what is your stance


Have you tried the new version? It seems like not many people have so I wonder if your opinion is based on the old version or the new one being discussed here? If you have not seen the new version then you really shouldn't be bashing it. Of course you may have seen it, or you may feel the same way once you see it, but it seems a little premature to be bashing a helmet if you haven't even held it or tried it on.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

do pro dhers even wear mx helmets? that seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

What I don't understand is that this is a thread for the new Deviant, not necessarily a thread for recycling opinions we first made when the original Deviant came out. Give it a chance...


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

The SPECIALIZED website no longer have the First Gen Deviant (if i may) listed..only the Deviant 2 which is listed as out of stock..been checking the status every day..lol


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

*I'm with SMT on this one...*

According to what I've read, some pro DHers do use MX helmets. Certainly not all of them- some don't even wear much in the way of body armor. Personally, I use an MX lid for dh, and a full-face 661 for freeride stuff that involves more pedaling and less gnar. The MX helmet is a tad heavier, and not as well vented, and no, I am nowhere near pro skill level, but you only get one head. How much do you value your gray matter? Safety standards for regular mtb lids are prolly fine for regular mtb, but for serious DH you can easily reach moto speeds. Just my $.02....


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Well another new option for you guys. A little info on em

The Rockgardn Pearl Available early 2010










helmet features:

·	Hand-laminated fiberglass shell
·	2.31 pounds
·	14 vents
·	Fully removable, washable liner and cheek pads
·	A subtle, pearlescent lacquered finish
·	Comes with drawstring helmet bag
·	Independent lab certified to CPSC and CE EN1078 standards, in-house lab tested to ASTM F1952 (DH) and F2032 (BMX) standards.
·	Comes in sizes S. M, L, and XL

MSRP: $139.95










The first photo also features the new gold mirror tinted lense for the JAG goggles, the lense is mirrored from the outside and looks just like a smoked lense on the inside


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Dynamatt said:


> Well another new option for you guys. A little info on em
> 
> The Rockgardn Pearl Available early 2010
> 
> ...


Nice looking lid. Who is doing the manufacturing?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> Well another new option for you guys. A little info on em
> 
> The Rockgardn Pearl Available early 2010
> 
> ...


That thing looks amazing. I'm assuming that since it is dubbed "The Pearl," that it will only be available in white?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> That thing looks amazing. I'm assuming that since it is dubbed "The Pearl," that it will only be available in white?


As far as things are currently going the Pearl will only be available in white. You can't really tell but it's dubbed the pearl because there is a pearlescent flake over the white base :thumbsup:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> As far as things are currently going the Pearl will only be available in white. You can't really tell but it's dubbed the pearl because there is a pearlescent flake over the white base :thumbsup:


Ahhh... nonetheless, it looks amazing and I'd like to say that I may pick one up when they are released


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

And just so you know there is a plastic piece just inside the moto dust guard that is the same gold color as the visor hardware


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

ah that helmet is the thing of dreams. oh and back to the original post about the deviant. it can go throw its self off a bridge. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh pearl.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh... Very, very nice...


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> And just so you know there is a plastic piece just inside the moto dust guard that is the same gold color as the visor hardware


and if we can get the pic up here soon. the visor is a very cool new feature. it has a very cool new mounting system and it allows for a larger forward facing vent to add cooling to your dome.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Any other info on more 2010 Rockgardn products? New guards or anything? I need some new guards to replace my Landing Zones my dog got ahold of.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

There is a 2010 lzmx knee shin we have been riding on. I do not know the exact release date but it should be soon. They are en route to being available to the general public. I do have this pic from last weekends race in fontana so i cant imagine i'd get in trouble for "leaking" these guys out.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> There is a 2010 lzmx knee shin we have been riding on. I do not know the exact release date but it should be soon. They are en route to being available to the general public. I do have this pic from last weekends race in fontana so i cant imagine i'd get in trouble for "leaking" these guys out.


Those look good. How do you like them? Hot? Easily put on? Any more pics?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

No more pics as of yet. I'll talk to the owner and see if i can release more. As far as how i like them? My honest opinion is not even close to being hot, they breath extremely well, the back is open, and the fit is fantastic. I won't say the stereotypical "i forget i have them on" but i will say i don't mind wearing them all day, standing in a shuttle line, sitting in the truck.. I definately enjoy wearing them. And the protection they offer over just a knee which i was wearing before, is all i can ask for.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> No more pics as of yet. I'll talk to the owner and see if i can release more. As far as how i like them? My honest opinion is not even close to being hot, they breath extremely well, the back is open, and the fit is fantastic. I won't say the stereotypical "i forget i have them on" but i will say i don't mind wearing them all day, standing in a shuttle line, sitting in the truck.. I definately enjoy wearing them. And the protection they offer over just a knee which i was wearing before, is all i can ask for.


Cool. Thanks for the quick review. How do they compare to the current model?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

I never wore the current model honestly. But the guys who have worn both are much happier with the new model. They say its easier to move and it feels more comfortable


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> I never wore the current model honestly. But the guys who have worn both are much happier with the new model. They say its easier to move and it feels more comfortable


Ok cool. You sold me


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

That pearl might be just what I'm looking for... Problem is the lack of distributors so I'm not really sure how I'm going to get a hold of one to try on, and I dont want to buy something that might not fit right.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

ExCactus said:


> That pearl might be just what I'm looking for... Problem is the lack of distributors so I'm not really sure how I'm going to get a hold of one to try on, and I dont want to buy something that might not fit right.


What size is your dome my friend? And where are you located? :thumbsup:


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Dyna- but do they stay put on people with massive thighs?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> Dyna- but do they stay put on people with massive thighs?


My boy a few posts up Bigehit has been wearing these for a couple months and he has about 20" thighs if i remember correctly. They have an upper "sock" that helps keep the knee in place while pedaling hiking etc.. and he can actually wear them with just the "sock" and not tensioning the upper strap no problem. I'm not sure how large your thighs are but he is actually very satisfied with how they fit and he claims to have really big legs


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Dynamatt said:


> What size is your dome my friend? And where are you located? :thumbsup:


I wear a 7 1/4" hat, so somewhere in the 54-60cm range. A medium for most but remedys are too large in medium, yet small is too small. Basically my head hates me when it comes to fitting full faces though. And I'm up in Seattle WA.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

ExCactus said:


> I wear a 7 1/4" hat, so somewhere in the 54-60cm range. A medium for most but remedys are too large in medium, yet small is too small. Basically my head hates me when it comes to fitting full faces though. And I'm up in Seattle WA.


ok, well i wear the same size hat, and my head is about 58.5cm around, and i'm a thin guy. For my DOT helmet from rockgardn i use a medium helmet with the large crown in it. Its strange i know but it fits perfect. And so far the medium pearl will be my helmet as is. But that is for MY head, we're all shaped different :madman:


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

Dynamatt said:


> My boy a few posts up Bigehit has been wearing these for a couple months and he has about 20" thighs if i remember correctly. They have an upper "sock" that helps keep the knee in place while pedaling hiking etc.. and he can actually wear them with just the "sock" and not tensioning the upper strap no problem. I'm not sure how large your thighs are but he is actually very satisfied with how they fit and he claims to have really big legs


 to help out here. i have the size xl which is one of the earliest test models and to correct matt i have 27.5" thighs at about 5" up from my knee cap. they fit just fine. the surrounded upper section is super nice for big thighs because it allows you to actually run the top most strap at a minimal tension and let the enclosure do the work. pads dont budge once you set them up. the middle strap is a set it and forget it type strap with a cool disconnect feature so you can take them on and off easily and never have to worry about the mid strap tension. plain and simple i have had 661 shins ihave had the sette impact shins and hands down the new lzmx gives me the best fit and still allows me the most unrestricted motion.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Man, those do look good.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

oh and to correct myself my new style lzmx shins are size L. once more pictures become available i think again people wills ee all the awesome features and details the company goes into to make a product that really stands up to the job.


----------



## ryan_ransom (Dec 5, 2009)

I have had a Deviant, 2008 model iirc (first gen, right?) Came off pretty heavy and broke it. I only noticed the crack on the inside because at the time i was gluing the velcro pads back onto the inside of the helmet. One or two people have posted in this thread and said that they are/feel weak, I agree with that, as you can slightly bend the outer chin part of the helmet inwards. After finding out i had wrote that helmet off, i went out and bought myself a THE Vegas and i am majorly impressed, although after around 2-3 months good use, the cheek padding became frayed and started to rip. A quick email to THE sales staff had me being given a full new padding set under warrenty, fantastic service. So, i think you should also take into consideration THE helmets.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

ryan_ransom said:


> I have had a Deviant, 2008 model iirc (first gen, right?) Came off pretty heavy and broke it. I only noticed the crack on the inside because at the time i was gluing the velcro pads back onto the inside of the helmet. One or two people have posted in this thread and said that they are/feel weak, I agree with that, as you can slightly bend the outer chin part of the helmet inwards. After finding out i had wrote that helmet off, i went out and bought myself a THE Vegas and i am majorly impressed, although after around 2-3 months good use, the cheek padding became frayed and started to rip. A quick email to THE sales staff had me being given a full new padding set under warrenty, fantastic service. So, i think you should also take into consideration THE helmets.


Fair enough... Its not that I dont think there are better helmets out there, I know there are, I just think the deviant being closer to a xc lid that offers full face protection is closer to what I need since I'm not doing serious dh/fr. I just feel like pushing the limits of my xc rig on some doubles/ drops and ish before I get a more am, 6x6 set up so I know I will probably f up a few times and want that extra protection.


----------



## ryan_ransom (Dec 5, 2009)

ExCactus said:


> Fair enough... Its not that I dont think there are better helmets out there, I know there are, I just think the deviant being closer to a xc lid that offers full face protection is closer to what I need since I'm not doing serious dh/fr. I just feel like pushing the limits of my xc rig on some doubles/ drops and ish before I get a more am, 6x6 set up so I know I will probably f up a few times and want that extra protection.


I understand what you mean about buying a more XC like full face lid, thats exactly why i bought the deviant. I just lug my THE about with me now, either on the bars on in my camelbak. Bit of a hijack, but what do you mean by 6x6 setup, just to clarify.

Cheers, Ryan.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

ExCactus said:


> I just feel like pushing the limits of my xc rig on some doubles/ drops and ish before I get a more am, 6x6 set up so I know I will probably f up a few times and want that extra protection.


That right there, as lame as it may sound. Is one of the best posts i've ever seen. There are too many people these days [myself included] who feel their too good for protective gear. I have had brain surgery, and more than my fair share of bruises and busted shins so i do my best to protect myself these days. You only live once so make it count, but be sure you can still walk into work on monday morning :thumbsup:


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

ryan_ransom said:


> I understand what you mean about buying a more XC like full face lid, thats exactly why i bought the deviant. I just lug my THE about with me now, either on the bars on in my camelbak. Bit of a hijack, but what do you mean by 6x6 setup, just to clarify.
> 
> Cheers, Ryan.


6 inches front and rear of travel, so a nice slack trail/am bike with a bit more squish


----------



## ryan_ransom (Dec 5, 2009)

ExCactus said:


> 6 inches front and rear of travel, so a nice slack trail/am bike with a bit more squish


Cheers for clearing that up, must be some sort of american language


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

after seeing the astounding amount of flex out of a Deviant's mouthguard, I will pass. I just don't trust it, it scares me. I am not saying it won't protect you, I am just saying that I don't feel safe in them.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

dropmachine.com said:


> after seeing the astounding amount of flex out of a Deviant's mouthguard, I will pass. I just don't trust it, it scares me. I am not saying it won't protect you, I am just saying that I don't feel safe in them.


well there is a method to the flex. yes it is scary and in some cases it can hurt you. but at the same time there are cases where flex will help soften the blow of a fall. i only say this because even some of the bext helmets have a small amount of flex designed righ tinto them. personally i dont think i would wear a deviant but that is because of fit and just the light duty feel to the interior.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

I understand designed flex. But to me, the Deviant just feels way too flexy adn flimsy. I am sure its past all its tests and what not, but for my own comfort I just couldn't ride in one.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

dropmachine.com said:


> I understand designed flex. But to me, the Deviant just feels way too flexy adn flimsy. I am sure its past all its tests and what not, but for my own comfort I just couldn't ride in one.


 oh im with you i wont wear one. after having my head inside one of the above pictured helmets. cough pea cough rl cough. i wont wear anythign else. your riding is affected so much by your confidence in your gear so thats why you need to wear what you feel is the best and what gets the best real world reviews not magazine sales driven test.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

bigEhit said:


> oh im with you i wont wear one. after having my head inside one of the above pictured helmets. cough pea cough rl cough. i wont wear anythign else. your riding is affected so much by your confidence in your gear so thats why you need to wear what you feel is the best and what gets the best real world reviews not magazine sales driven test.


Ya dig it then? That's what I gathered from your comment :thumbsup:

How is it?


----------

